# Missing my boy spirit



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry you lost your sweet boy. It is a hard time to get a puppy but don't give up hope. When we finally get past this COVID and people's lives return to normal there may be a lot of people dropping off the waitlists or returning puppies to breeders.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome back, I remember you from a few years ago. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Spirit, please let me know if you would like me to add his name to the Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry you lost Spirit.......


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

swishywagga said:


> Welcome back, I remember you from a few years ago. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Spirit, please let me know if you would like me to add his name to the Rainbow Bridge List.


Hi, yes please, also lost kooper. with a k, year band half ago, he was 15 plus, lived a good long life, spirit was just 10.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 10 just seems to soon....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> Hi, yes please, also lost kooper. with a k, year band half ago, he was 15 plus, lived a good long life, spirit was just 10.


If you let me know the dates of their passing, I'll add Kooper and Spirit to the list.


----------

